# Get together at Sand Island/Ft. Mcrea this Saturday



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know there are plans for a little get together at Sand Island/Fort Mcrea this Saturday. :yes: Lot's of folks are coming from out of town and it is shaping up to be quite a gathering. Some folks are planning to camp out Saturday night. If you are looking for something to do and would like to stop by...please do. There will be folks grilling so if you want to bring something to throw on a grill I am sure someone will help you out. Bring your own beverages of choice and chairs and come join everyone. The weather is looking to be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be stopping by sat evening on our way in from spearfishin! See ya then!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't have to wish you folks fun. I know that will happen. I'm gonna be busy with getting ready for my son's Eagle Court of Honor on Sunday. Be safe and take care of that "old" man Dale.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Don't have to wish you folks fun. I know that will happen. I'm gonna be busy with getting ready for my son's Eagle Court of Honor on Sunday. Be safe and take care of that "old" man Dale.


WOW! Hama...congrats to your son and your family...a true milestone in his young life and one that all of you will cherrish! take lots of pics...

H2OMark is coming in and so is Jamielu...we'll have a toast or two for the occasion on Sunday...

We'll be taking care of each other as Dale is still hobbled and well...I don't need any help getting that way...us haolies (sp) will have to sunscreen up because we are all pale as can be...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Have a couple for me Mike. Yes I am proud of my son for doing that. He is in Orlando going to college and trying to pay for everything himself. Guess my wife Brenda did a great job. Sorry for derailing this thread folks....


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

How did the get together go. Got to be pics of the party.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

here's the official thread from GCFC, unfortunately, we didn't make it out there until Monday afternoon after doing some fishing and missed everyone.....did get the boat out and enjoyed some time with the kids fishing and relaxing on the beach afterwards though


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggg Dale... we missed you guys... all the way around. Came by in a pontoon pirate boat Sunday... on the way back from Pirate's Cove... WHAT A NIGHT!!!! laffs... thank GOD I wasn't painted GOLD... as promised. Sheeeesh..... LAFFS


----------

